# Presente do subjuntivo em inglês



## ecr_1000

Olá!
Por favor, como se faz o presente do subjuntivo em inglês?
A frase completa é:
"Sugiro que as tabelas apresentem os dados resultantes da pesquisa e, não, seus percentuais relativos."


----------



## Vanda

Normalmente usa-se o presente simples nestes casos.


----------



## ecr_1000

Obrigada, Vanda.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Normalmente usa-se o presente simples nestes casos.


Na verdade não. Verbos como "suggest", "insist", "demand", "recommend", "require", etc pedem o subjuntivo como complemento, ou seja, a forma básica do verbo. 

_*The customer demanded that the store returns his money._
_The customer demanded that the store return his money._

No primeiro exemplo a flexão torna a frase agramatical. Acho que a tradução da sua frase poderia ser a seguinte:

I suggest that only the research results be presented in the tables...


----------



## Vanda

Subjuntivo em inglês. 



> As shown in the above table, the form of the subjunctive is distinguishable from the  indicative in only three circumstances:
> 
> in the third person singular of the present tense,
> with the verb _to be_ in the present tense, and
> in the first person singular and third person singular of verb _to be_ in the past tense.
> The modal auxiliares do not have present subjunctive forms.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ou seja, há diferenças.


----------



## Macunaíma

Não, não há. O uso do indicativo é perfeitamente aceitável e o subjuntivo raramente é usado em inglês britânico, por exemplo.

Com o verbo _suggest_ eu recomendaria usar o indicativo. Em caso de dúvida, _I suggest you open a thread on the EO or do a search on the subject_.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Não, não há. O uso do indicativo é perfeitamente aceitável e o subjuntivo raramente é usado em inglês britânico, por exemplo.
> 
> Com o verbo _suggest_ eu recomendaria usar o indicativo. Em caso de dúvida, _I suggest you open a thread on the EO or do a search on the subject_.


Acontece que esse seu exemplo não nos permite verificar se de fato você está usando o indicativo. Para tal, é necessário trocar "you" por "he", "she" ou "it". Assim, havendo flexão de terceira pessoa do singular, entendemos que se trata do indicativo; não havendo essa marca, trata-se da forma básica do verbo, o subjuntivo.

_I suggest he open a thread on the EO or do some search on the subject._


----------



## Du_sud

Concordo com Ariel quanto à necessidade do uso do subjuntivo após o verbo _suggest _em inglês. 
Quanto à observação de Macunaíma, no inglês britânico observo o uso do _should_ nesse caso.
I suggest that he come back home earlier. (US)
I suggest that he should come back home earlier. (UK)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Du_sud said:


> Concordo com Ariel quanto à necessidade do uso do subjuntivo após o verbo _suggest _em inglês.
> Quanto à observação de Macunaíma, no inglês britânico observo o uso do _should_ nesse caso.
> I suggest that he come back home earlier. (US)
> I suggest that he should come back home earlier. (UK)


Pelo menos em inglês americano, em geral o uso de "should" --e também de "had to"-- nesse caso se limita ao verbo "insist".

_We insisted that he (should/had to) take the test again._

Com outros verbos essa construção às vezes pode não parecer gramatical para alguns nativos.


----------



## Macunaíma

Na língua inglesa, gramatical é o que é consagrado pelo uso, já que não há uma gramática normativa. O que eu quis dizer acima é que, embora o inglês americano prefira as formas com subjuntivo, usar o indicativo não torna a frase incorreta. No mais, a discussão não faz sentido se quem postou a pergunta não disse para que "versão" do inglês quer traduzir sua frase -- nós estamos discutindo no vácuo. 

Há inúmeros _threads_ abertos no EO a respeito desse assunto.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Na língua inglesa, gramatical é o que é consagrado pelo uso, já que não há uma gramática normativa. O que eu quis dizer acima é que, embora o inglês americano prefira as formas com subjuntivo, usar o indicativo não torna a frase incorreta. No mais, a discussão não faz sentido se quem postou a pergunta não disse para que "versão" do inglês quer traduzir sua frase -- nós estamos discutindo no vácuo.
> 
> Há inúmeros _threads_ abertos no EO a respeito desse assunto.


Sei o que a palavra "gramatical" significa, em se tratando da língua inglesa ou qualquer outro idioma. Aquilo que um falante nativo não reconhece como sendo possível no sistema de sua língua, indepentemente do registro, é chamado de agramatical. Ou seja, quando eu disse que uma oração com o verbo no indicativo depois dos verbos que citei era agramatical, eu tinha em mente que falantes nativos não reconheceriam tal construção como sendo possível na língua inglesa. Claro que não levei em consideração usos estritamente dialetais ou idiossincráticos. Não inventei isso do nada, claro; qualquer gramática razoável confirmará o que estou dizendo. Há, no entanto, construções como as _if-clauses_, em que o uso do subjuntivo é opcional (imagino que o mal-ententido tenha vindo daí); mas o complemento de, por exemplo, "suggest" não admite o indicativo. 
Qualquer dúvida, acho que as tês gramáticas que consultei dão uma explicação bem completa sobre o tema: _The Grammar Book_ (o capítulo sobre Complementation é bem didático), _The Cambridge Grammar of the English Language_ (cujo autor é nada menos que Rodney Huddleston) e _A Comprehensive Grammar of the English Language_ (Quirk). (...) Depois você me conta o que descobriu.


----------



## ewie

Please excuse me for saying this in English ~ if I tried to shove it into Portuguese it would take _hours_.

Here's my ha'porth on the English Subjunctive.

(1) If you asked the *Average *Native English Speaker "Which of these verbs is subjunctive?" you'd just get a blank stare in reply.  Or a punch in the face if you were _very_ unlucky.


Ariel Knightly said:


> _The customer demanded that the store returns his money._
> _The customer demanded that the store return his money._


(2) If, however, you asked the ANES to fill in the blank:


> _The customer demanded that the store _____ his money_


you might get a majority responding _return_ rather than _returns_.  We're conscious that ... sometimes ... somewhere ... verbs do 'funny things' after other verbs ... maybe after some phrases too, like _It is incumbent upon him that _...

(I've missed out points (3) to (12) because I was starting to bore even myself).

(13) Keen grammarians insist that _He demanded that the store returns his money_ is Unacceptable.  Regular folks are far more tolerant and, while they _might_ spot that there's something 'not quite right' about _He demanded that the store returns_, they're extremely unlikely to say anything because they don't know what the rule is themselves.
To sum up: if you're writing something formal or semi-formal, use the 'subjunctive' as it exists according to grammar books.  It will always sound more impressive, more learnèd ...
BUT: if you're talking to an ANES, _don't overdo it with the subjunctive_ ~ it will sound pedantic, hypercorrect, showoffy ...


----------



## Vanda

Great explanation, Ewie! It is great knowing about different usages in a language. I think that applies to any language, there is always place for some grammar deviation in the daily speech.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Great explanation, Ewie! It is great knowing about different usages in a language. I think that applies to any language, there is always place for some grammar deviation in the daily speech.


Vanda, talvez eu tenha passado a impressão de que defendo um determinado uso como sendo superior a outro. Se isso aconteceu, queria me desculpar e explicar que sou na verdade um crítico ferrenho de qualquer tipo de prescritivismo. Se apontei a falta de gramaticalidade do indicativo na situação discutida, fiz isso motivado por um impulso puramente descritivista. Meu objeto de descrição, no entanto, era a norma padrão; ou seja, a forma como os falantes cultos fazem uso da língua. Achei importante discutir esse assunto no tópico porque, pelo que foi dito acima, me pareceu que a variação entre subjuntivo e indicativo na estrutura mencionada estivesse sendo colocada simplesmente como uma questão de variação de registro, quando na verdade, ao meu ver, trata-se de um caso de variação dialetal. Em português, há quem fale "Quer que eu te ajudo?" em vez de "Quer que eu te ajude?"; mas isso não significa que, mesmo nas situações mais informais, você vá encontrar falantes cultos produzindo o primeiro exemplo. Quem usa o subjuntivo nessa estrutura sempre o usará, independentemente do nível de formalidade da situação. Quando ECR_1000 pediu ajuda para traduzir sua frase, não vi razão para aconselhá-la/-lo a usar uma variante que, pelo menos na norma padrão, seria classificada como agramatical.


----------



## ewie

I take on board everything you say above, Ariel _[apologies again for writing in English]_, but would just reiterate and underline that use or non-use of the subjunctive in English is not so much a question of _dialect_, regional, national, or socio-economic ~ it's more a question of _appropriateness_.

(Sorry, can't finish this now: I'll try and remember to come back to it later.)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

ewie said:


> I take on board everything you say above, Ariel _[apologies again for writing in English]_, but would just reiterate and underline that use or non-use of the subjunctive in English is not so much a question of _dialect_, regional, national, or socio-economic ~ it's more a question of _appropriateness_.
> 
> (Sorry, can't finish this now: I'll try and remember to come back to it later.)


Mesmo após os verbos mencionados?


----------



## Loob

I have the feeling that there is a dialect issue here.

Ask the Average Native *American* English Speaker what to put in ewie's blank _The customer demanded that the store _____ his money_ 
and you'd get present subjunctive "return".

Ask the Average Native *British* English Speaker what to put in ewie's blank, and you'd get either "should return" or [past indicative] "returned".

I'm sorry for not writing in Portuguese: I can understand it fairly well, but it would take me _hours_ to compose a post in it


----------



## Macunaíma

ewie said:


> (...) use or non-use of the subjunctive in English is not so much a question of _dialect_, regional, national, or socio-economic ~ it's more a question of _appropriateness_.


 


ewie said:


> (...)if you're writing something formal or semi-formal, use the 'subjunctive' as it exists according to grammar books. It will always sound more impressive, more learnèd ... BUT: if you're talking to an ANES, _don't overdo it with the subjunctive_ ~ it will sound pedantic, hypercorrect, showoffy ...


 
Palavras bastante sensatas, ewie ('sensatas' aqui significa: eu concordo com elas ).

Mesmo no Brasil, onde, ao contrário do inglês, _há_ uma gramática normativa, 'transgressões' como começar uma oração com pronome oblíquo ou mesmo usar um pronome reto em lugar do objeto direto não só são aceitas entre pessoas educadas como, em alguns casos (e principalmente na fala), são mesmo _a coisa certa a se fazer_ caso se almeje a propriedade. Por mais conservadores que sejam os gramáticos, eu nunca ouvi, nem entre os mais rabiosos, a classificação desses usos que mencionei acima como _'meramente dialetais ou idiossincráticos'_. Eles podem ser conservadores e ter suas posições, mas são realistas. Tentar transferir um padrão de prescritivismo gramatical que não funciona nem onde ele vigora oficialmente para uma língua onde ele (afortunadamente) não existe demonstra ou arrogância ou desconhecimento da variedade e liberdade expressiva da língua inglesa.

_Threads_ sobre o subjuntivo no English Only: http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=4936791


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Palavras bastante sensatas, ewie ('sensatas' aqui significa: eu concordo com elas ).
> 
> Mesmo no Brasil, onde, ao contrário do inglês, _há_ uma gramática normativa, 'transgressões' como começar uma oração com pronome oblíquo ou mesmo usar um pronome reto em lugar do objeto direto não só são aceitas entre pessoas educadas como, em alguns casos (e principalmente na fala), são mesmo _a coisa certa a se fazer_ caso se almeje a propriedade. Por mais conservadores que sejam os gramáticos, eu nunca ouvi, nem entre os mais rabiosos, a classificação desses usos que mencionei acima como _'meramente dialetais ou idiossincráticos'_. Eles podem ser conservadores e ter suas posições, mas são realistas. Tentar transferir um padrão de prescritivismo gramatical que não funciona nem onde ele vigora oficialmente para uma língua onde ele (afortunadamente) não existe demonstra ou arrogância ou desconhecimento da variedade e liberdade expressiva da língua inglesa.
> 
> _Threads_ sobre o subjuntivo no English Only: http://forum.wordreference.com/search.php?searchid=4936791


Acho importante esclarecer que, infelizmente, nem a língua inglesa está livre da maldição prescritivista. Existem e sempre existiram muitas gramáticas normativas na língua inglesa. Como acontece em todos os lugares onde o prescritivismo impera, muitas pessoas acabam adotando regras fantasiosas inventadas arbitrariamente por "gramáticos" amadores. Um exemplo clássico em inglês é o caso do _split infinitive_: muitas pessoas seguem cegamente a orientação descabida de nunca inserir um advérbio entre _to _e o verbo. Como fiz questão de esclarecer acima, não quis prescrever nada nem defender um uso como sendo superior a outro; estava apenas descrevendo a norma culta. Como Loob confirmou, a variação entre subjuntivo e indicativo é sim antes de mais nada uma questão de variação dialetal. 
A propósito, eu nunca apontaria fatos como começar uma oração com um pronome oblíquo como sendo transgressões da norma culta. Não faria isso porque os falantes cultos do português fazem uso dessa estrutura naturalmente; nesse caso, começar ou não uma oração com esse tipo de pronome é um exemplo de variação de registro (ou seja, o que interessa são fatores como a formalidade da situação e o veículo do discurso -- oral ou escrito).


----------



## ewie

Loob said:


> I have the feeling that there is a dialect issue here.
> 
> Ask the Average Native *American* English Speaker what to put in ewie's blank _The customer demanded that the store _____ his money_
> and you'd get present subjunctive "return".
> 
> Ask the Average Native *British* English Speaker what to put in ewie's blank, and you'd get either "should return" or [past indicative] "returned"


I'm not at all sure it's anywhere near as clear-cut as that, Mrs.L (Olá Senhora L ~ O que fazes aqui?)
Maybe it's because I'm not listening out properly for stuff like this ... or maybe it's the remorseless 'creep' of American English into British English ... or maybe (it's possible) I'm just imagining things ... but I seem to hear British folks subjunctivizing _fairly often_, but only in certain settings (basically when they're trying to sound more serious or grand or intelligent than they would otherwise) and not always with success.

[My own usage, as I've discovered since joining WordRef, can often be 'idiosyncratic' _at best_, so I'm not holding myself up as an AN(British)ES, but I'll tell you that I often and often use subjunctives in writing because (a) they invariably sound more 'elegant' than _should_ versions because/and (b) they save a whole word.
I'll have to listen out to see if I actually use them in _speech_.]

So anyway, Ariel, I remain unconvinced that Use of English Subjunctive is _entirely_ a dialectal thing.  While I concede that it is more common in the USA, and appears to come more naturally to them, I wouldn't go so far as to say that it's _dead_ in the UK ... just 'not well'.


----------



## Loob

ewie said:


> I seem to hear British folks subjunctivizing _fairly often_, but only in certain settings (basically when they're trying to sound more serious or grand or intelligent than they would otherwise) and not always with success.


I'd agree with that...


> I remain unconvinced that Use of English Subjunctive is _entirely_ a dialectal thing. While I concede that it is more common in the USA, and appears to come more naturally to them, I wouldn't go so far as to say that it's _dead_ in the UK ... just 'not well'.


I'd agree with that, too.  I don't think it's _entirely_ a dialectal thing.  But I do think it's _partly_ a dialectal thing.

(Why am I here?  I dunno:  I just followed a "find all posts by ewie"....)


----------



## ewie

Loob said:


> (Why am I here?  I dunno:  I just followed a "find all posts by ewie"....)


Eeek! I am being _storked_!


----------

